# Calming chews or drops, do they really work?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been looking at natural remedies for anxiety/stress for Molly when it comes to travel, fireworks, thunderstorms. I spotted PetNaturals of Vermont calming chews and saw a few other types of products.

Has anybody tried this, or can you recommend another brand?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Another kind is Rescue Spray. People can use it too. It can't hurt to try the remedies and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The “Flower Essences’” are good but short lived and you have to keep administering it if the stress hasn’t abated.
Below, is what I used for many years with our first GSD who was afraid of fire crackers and storms. Funny thing is….when she knew a storm was coming (and I didn’t) she’d come and get me and take me to the closet where it kept it so that I would get it for her! LOL With her, I opened the caps and mixed with raw meat or peanut butter. They smell AWFUL but she at it happily. This is a human professional product. The following two methods are a rule of thumb for using human supplements for dogs: 


100 pounds or more gets the full human dose
90 to 100 pounds get 90% of the human dose
80 to 90 pounds get 80% of the human dose
70 to 80 pounds get 70% of the human dose
60 to 70 pounds get 60% of the human dose
50 to 60 pounds get 50% of the human dose
40 to 50 pounds get 40% of the human dose
30 to 40 pounds get 30% of the human dose
20 to 30 pounds get 20% of the human dose
10 to 20 pounds get 10% of the human dose
 OR
An easy way to convert the dosage for your dog is to take your dog's weight, consider it a percent, and multiply the recommended dosage by that percent. For example, if your dog weighs 20 pounds then you would give your dog 20 percent of the recommended human dosage. If your dog weighs 75 pounds they would receive 75 percent of the dosage.

Prof. Complementary Health Formulas - *Tranquil Complex* 60c 
*Price:* $17.00
*Ingredients:*
Brain tissue (lyophilized) 200 mg Passion flower (Passiflora incarnata) 200 mg Valerian (Valeriana officinalis) 100 mg Vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid) 75 mg Niacinamide 50 mg Magnesium (aspartate) 25 mg Niacin (vitamin B3) 25 mg Pyridoxine (HCL) (vitamin B6) 25 mg 5-HTP 20 mg Riboflavin (vitamin B2) 10 mg Kava (Piper methysticum) 10 mg Zinc (amino acid chelate) 5 mg Chromium (GTF-niacin glutathione) 25 mcg

FROM: Prof. Complementary Health Formulas - Tranquil Complex 60c 
or Tranquil Complex 60 Capsules by Professional Formulas 

There also some homeopathic’s that you can use if you’d like to PM me for more info.
Some people swear by the “Thunder Shirt” but I have not had experience with it.
Good Luck!  

Moms


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you tried or looked into Rescue Remedies?

Have you also considered looking into Thundershirt? I know a of a few rescues who use the shirt for the dogs who are fearful of fireworks and thunderstorms and they said that the shirt works great.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanShepherdDog said:


> Have you tried or looked into Rescue Remedies?
> 
> Have you also considered looking into Thundershirt? I know a of a few rescues who use the shirt for the dogs who are fearful of fireworks and thunderstorms and they said that the shirt works great.


 My dog goes nuts with fireworks and storms and really hates it when the rain beats loud and hard against the windows. He just stands there barking at the window. I found that if I just lay a big fluffy towel over his back and pinned it closed in front works pretty well. I wasn't willing to pay big money for a Thundershirt which I think is basically the same thing. I also put some lavender essential oil on his ear tips.

It's not 100% but it helps keep my eardrums from bleeding.


----------

